# Telecommunications mast?



## volcano (17 Jul 2009)

There will a proposed 24 m telecommunications mast about 500m from us. I just wondered if someone could tell us if there is any harm in these masts? I know they are necessary in this age of technology and everything.  It will have 3 x2.1 m panel antennas and 2 x 0.6m radio link dishes as part of Gov Nat broadband scheme.


----------



## Decisions! (20 Jul 2009)

Hope I'm not opening a can of worms for you here ... 

There are ways of reducing effects of EMFs - and we all have them in our homes - never mind a mast outside the house! See this article ...

"Reducing the Effects of EMFs in your home"
[broken link removed]


----------



## jhegarty (20 Jul 2009)

Will this be for hsdpa signals ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jul 2009)

Wrong forum and we do not discuss medical issues on Askaboutmoney anyway.


----------

